# Cleveland at New Orleans (3/28/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* WUAB, NBALP

Cleveland may have expected a tough time in Dallas but the blow out that occurred there was of epic proportions. The road continues to be a major hang up for this team. Inconsistent performances, high turnovers and poor shooting percentages plague this team in any arena not named Gund. It’s increasingly difficult to gauge this team. Unlike consistent teams where certain performances or games can be expected, you simply cannot take anything for granted with this team. Trying to predict wins or big performances is simply unscientific, a blind and foolish guess. After major loses, teams either respond with pride or lay down to die. The Hornets will be game with JR scoring, PJ Brown down low (who could give Drew fits) and Magloire in the middle. With Z fading as of late, Jamal is ready to do damage.










The Dallas nightmare left several members on the team with empty, distant stares. No matter what happens, this team cannot lose hope; or belief of self.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's going to be like pulling teeth to get this team into the playoffs. I don't know what it is about the Cavs that likes to collapse down the stretch. Hopefully making the playoffs will give this team it's confidence back. It would be a disaster to miss the playoffs this season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think we start turning it around with this game. Our schedule is much better and we only play Dallas one more time. We have a much easier schedule now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though the schedule becomes easier, there still are no guarantees. A late injury like last season would be devastating.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wouldn't read too much into the schedule...remember just how much worse we play on the road. We're not even competing in games anymore, even last year we kept road games close for the most part. 

And even IF we did slide out of the playoffs, remember that we gave up the rights to our 1st round pick this season during the Welsch trade (was playoff protected before)......that trade is looking worse and worse by the day.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Hornets won't be an easy opposition despite what their record may suggest. The Hornets are now healthy, and have both Magloire and Brown back. JR Smith has been playing great lately as well, including a 33 points performance in the win against Memphis on Saturday. It's gonna be tough IMO. But a must-win game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Cavs are 3 point favorites for this game.

Bet your points at the Sportsbook


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The Cavs are 3 point favorites for this game.
> 
> Bet your points at the Sportsbook


500 on the Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers hit crucial juncture in season*



> *NEW ORLEANS -* LeBron James is planning on giving it a go tonight. But what about the rest of the Cavaliers?
> 
> James took it easy in the, ahem, Big Easy, on Sunday on the tender left ankle that he re-injured in Saturday's humbling loss to the Mavericks in Dallas. He's expected to play tonight when the Cavaliers attempt to snap their 11-game road losing streak against the lowly New Orleans Hornets. It is a game that's developed into a must-win one.
> 
> ...





> *Sorry, rook*
> 
> At the conclusion of practice and shootarounds on the road, the Cavaliers like to a play a 3-point shooting game with the winner getting a monetary award that will remain unspecified for taxation purposes. On his first road trip in three months after having back surgery, rookie Luke Jackson took home the crown over the weekend. However, after claiming victory, he was informed that "rookies don't get paid'' by the veterans.


Luke Jackson, you've just been punked.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Luke can shoot. In his limited time he definitely showed that and coming off back surgery he still looks like our best shooting prospect. You wonder if he didn't get hurt how much he would have helped the Cavs. One good shooter this year and we could have won at least 5 more games this year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Man Luke can shoot. In his limited time he definitely showed that and coming off back surgery he still looks like our best shooting prospect. You wonder if he didn't get hurt how much he would have helped the Cavs. One good shooter this year and we could have won at least 5 more games this year


It makes me sad thinking about it. If Luke were healthy all year, Paxson probably never would have traded for Jiri and Cleveland would still have their 1st round pick. And with that pick, they could have taken a point guard. Ack!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

I want NO to win this one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> It makes me sad thinking about it. If Luke were healthy all year, Paxson probably never would have traded for Jiri and Cleveland would still have their 1st round pick. And with that pick, they could have taken a point guard. Ack!


Don't remind me remy :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man i'm just hoping we can come out and start playing with some consistency. Let's get it rolling and have our team clicking on all cylinders for once!! 

This is a huge game.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hornets are shooting 70% in the game right now...
14-19 Hornets


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew has really been playing well lately.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a good 1st qtr..the defensive intensity is just not there on the road.

NO shooting 60% in the 1st quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is with Jmac coming in the game and gunning so many shots?

He's done it at least 2 games in a row now, it's blatantly obvious.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Looking bad for the cavs... Trailing hornets 34-42


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here comes Smith lighting us up from 3pt line...every team kills us because no one (ESPECIALLY LEBRON) jumps out to challenge shots.

Man this team is frustrating to watch.


----------



## G-Unit03 (Mar 16, 2005)

edit...oops


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs look like they have flat out given up on this season.

6 straight offensive rebounds is INEXCUSABLE.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

James with two free thorws...
45-55


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

King James with the dunk..!! nice..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hornets are down to 53% now...Great defence..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James and AV are the only one's playing like they give a damn during this whole stretch.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Cavs really need to make a run to win this game...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

The score is back to a ten point lead for the hornets..
74-84


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs making a run, let's see if they can sustain it.

NO lead down to 5 with 5:41 remaining


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

down to 4points
95-91


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James with back to back dagger 3's!!!

Man what a comeback!!!! :banana: 

Cavs lead 95-91.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

LeBron James is amazing today.. 14-24 shooting


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Lbj!!!!!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

King James doing his thing.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

ouch.... Nailon with the basket...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nailon again....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's a three point game..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

pure luck on that turnover by James


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron missed a free throw.
Minutes caught up with him down the stretch. It would be a shame to have this comeback wasted.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

James with 10 turnovers... his season high..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn James splits the pair.

Cavs 101 - 99 8.3 secs left.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> James with 10 turnovers... his season high..


It's all the minutes and him playing PG as well this game.

I don't think he's come out at all tonight.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

8 seconds 101-99 Cavs..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dang made shot by Nachbar....Tie game..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James with his first game winner???


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> James with his first game winner???


Hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Should have gotten the ball to Lebron. There's no excuse.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James should have gotten the ball on that play.

Z was not in the entire 4th quarter. Bad play call IMO.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Missed shot by Ilgauskas...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> James should have gotten the ball on that play.
> 
> Z was not in the entire 4th quarter. Bad play call IMO.


I don't think the play was drawn up for Z. Lebron didn't react like it was to Snow.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah.. Lbj should've gotten this one...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see how we can pull this one out.

James has played all 48 minutes and we aren't gonna be hitting 3's like that very often. We needed to steal this one in regulation.

Damn.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like the OT lineup either. 

AV should be in instead of Z.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

James miss..
Magloire with the dunk..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't like the OT lineup either.
> 
> AV should be in instead of Z.


Yeah I agree..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

wow big time shots by James tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is being too damn passive in over time. Someone tell him that no one else on the team right now is going to do it if he doesn't do it. If the Cavs are going to win, Lebron is going to have to do it himself.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

106 all.... one minute to go... Cavs ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron is being too damn passive in over time. Someone tell him that no one else on the team right now is going to do it if he doesn't do it. If the Cavs are going to win, Lebron is going to have to do it himself.


He had that play against Dickau and gave the ball in the post to Z instead!

Clear out for James and let him go to work!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

2 big misses.................er...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The way the Cavs have been playing defense, I don't feel good about the Hornets having the last possession.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden with the and 1! :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The way the Cavs have been playing defense, I don't feel good about the Hornets having the last possession.


Me neither.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

1 point lead!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

109-108 Cavs, Six seconds left.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL game time.

11 game road losing streak finally comes to an end!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 109, New Orleans 108*

Ugly but a win is a win. Cleveland will gladly take it.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Game Over. 109-108 Cavs!!!!!!
good game...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeez. Just barely escaped with that one. I liked the lineup in the fourth quarter there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I always used to say watching Cavaliers' games takes years off your life. That's probably why I'll die very prematurely in life, from watching all these stressful Cleveland games. Back and forth; back and forth.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Struggling that bad to win a road game against a team that won 16 games all season is gonna bite us in the *** tomorrow against LA.

If we can somehow pull that game out, this OT win may have salvaged the season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Jeez. Just barely escaped with that one. I liked the lineup in the fourth quarter there.


I did as well. James+Sasha+AV = very good results. 

But Sasha in particular definitely needs MORE minutes. He should have ALL of the minutes over Harris and the majority of minutes over Newble.

17 mins and he puts up 13pts hitting 3-4 clutch 3 pointers. What is it gonna take for him to get some more minutes?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I did as well. James+Sasha+AV = very good results.
> 
> But Sasha in particular definitely needs MORE minutes. He should have ALL of the minutes over Harris and the majority of minutes over Newble.
> 
> 17 mins and he puts up 13pts hitting 3-4 clutch 3 pointers. What is it gonna take for him to get some more minutes?


 Feels like I've been saying play Sasha all freakin year. There is no excuse not to play this kid. He can score and plays some decent defense - he definitely tries on the defensive end. I can live with his mistakes. 

Plus we need to see what this kid is capable of. If he can play well then I'm think our first priority might become a PG in the offseason


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Let's hope Malone is done with the Harris experiment. If Harris enters the game now, it should be *after* Sasha. While Sasha was always more of a slasher, if he can gain more confidence on his jumper, he brings everything Harris does plus more height and athleticism.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was a really great game...

LeBron was impressive as usual and I found JR Smith to be as well..

What were yall's thoughts on JR?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish we had JR. Lebron and JR together for the next 15 years would have been awesome. He's a pure score right now but's all you need with Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I wish we had JR. Lebron and JR together for the next 15 years would have been awesome. He's a pure score right now but's all you need with Lebron


I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to say it 

Jackson is a good shooter but JR has that + way more athleticism.

I love his confidence, definitely a keeper.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

JR is going to be good. Unlike many leapers, he has range to boot. The Cavaliers wanted a player who "could contribute right away" and it seemed to me that was their excuse not to take a high school player. This class was strong, so if Cleveland did their scouting, they would have known Smith and others can ball.

I was hoping Cleveland would try and find somebody to trade down with (trade the 10 pick in hopes of 2 late 1st round picks and use them both on high schoolers).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> JR is going to be good. Unlike many leapers, he has range to boot. The Cavaliers wanted a player who "could contribute right away" and it seemed to me that was their excuse not to take a high school player. This class was strong, so if Cleveland did their scouting, they would have known Smith and others can ball.
> 
> *I was hoping Cleveland would try and find somebody to trade down with (trade the 10 pick in hopes of 2 late 1st round picks and use them both on high schoolers)*.


Paxson is not that smart. 

Remember he was trying to deal our #10 pick to Boston for *Jiri Welsch* this past offseason.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Paxson is not that smart.
> 
> Remember he was trying to deal our #10 pick to Boston for *Jiri Welsch* this past offseason.


 Uggh: Pax is a loser. I still Jackson think will be a solid player. I like his size and athletecism combined with his shooting.

But have to agree with Remy23 with two lower picks we could have got Al Jefferson and Jr Smith. Could have been a power house. 

The Welsch pickup is looking more and more like a big fat dud. Sasha already cost us a first round pick and is showing a lot more. Jiri looks like a waster. Next year I want to see only Sasha or Luke around.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great game thread.. Maybe we can make it bigger next game... everyone help out..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Sasha is the closest thing the Cavs have to the third scorer they've been looking for. They just need to play him. When he is playing with confidence he is worth the pick the Cavs traded.

I thought Welsch looked the best he has since coming here. But I think it was pure short sighted stupidity to trade for him given what the Cavs already have.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Uggh: Pax is a loser. I still Jackson think will be a solid player. I like his size and athletecism combined with his shooting.
> 
> But have to agree with Remy23 with two lower picks we could have got Al Jefferson and Jr Smith. Could have been a power house.
> 
> The Welsch pickup is looking more and more like a big fat dud. Sasha already cost us a first round pick and is showing a lot more. Jiri looks like a waster. Next year I want to see only Sasha or Luke around.


I can't even imagine getting Jefferson and Jr Smith in the same draft. We would have had everything but the PG position set for the next decade.

I don't even want to think about it


----------

